# Forum the Republic Bindings



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

I haven't had the Republics, but I have last years Factions and Shakas. I think they were both of good build quality but they are heavier than my other bindings. The weight did not bother me but you may not like it if you are into light weight bindings, but last year's also had aluminum heel hopes, I don't know about this years. Both of the ankle straps are different styles but are comfortable. The toe caps look the same as last year. The will work as toe caps, but they may take a little more adjusting to get to fit perfect than others, but they do work well. Sorry I can't speak directly to the Republics but I tried to mention the general things I could about Forum bindings. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

I forgot to add that the good vibes discs don't seem to offer anymore flex feel than any other non-EST binding I have tried. The simmer down canting is pretty nice to have as well.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

AJHXXXIII said:


> I haven't had the Republics, but I have last years Factions and Shakas. I think they were both of good build quality but they are heavier than my other bindings. The weight did not bother me but you may not like it if you are into light weight bindings, but last year's also had aluminum heel hopes, I don't know about this years. Both of the ankle straps are different styles but are comfortable. The toe caps look the same as last year. The will work as toe caps, but they may take a little more adjusting to get to fit perfect than others, but they do work well. Sorry I can't speak directly to the Republics but I tried to mention the general things I could about Forum bindings. Hope that helps a little.


That's exactly how I feel about them. I ride the Shakas but have tried the Republic as well.

Great bindings, super plush, customizable and a (in my opinion) better disc than the Burton Reflex though similar. But definitely not the lightest bindings on the market.

I've read that Forum didn't change anything on the Shaka and Republic for 2013 except for the design so you can save some $ and buy the 2012.


----------



## Snowottawa (Sep 21, 2012)

I am debating now between the shakas and the republics? 

Is there any difference?

Also I was looking at the Forum Destroyer board.

Would this setup suit park riding?


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

Basti said:


> Great bindings, super plush, customizable and a (in my opinion) better disc than the Burton Reflex though similar.


I feel the same way 100%. I was actually really disappointed when I got my Cartel Restricteds and looked at the disc.

As for Republic vs Shaka, the Shaka is "softer" according to the Forum flex scale. The Shaka's have a flipflop ankle strap too which I like a lot. I feel like the Shaka still had good support for being rated so soft. I think it feels stiffer front to back than it was side to side. I do like them though, and you can still pick up last years model for like $140ish. That's not bad because for '13 you'll pay about $100 more.

For the doubledog destroyer I don't know much about Forum snowboards. I think that one is a hybrid camber, I like hybrid camber but I don't do a whole lot of park, I think that may be a midflex (about a 5 I think). If their flex rating is similar to Burtons I think it might be an ok choice for you, but there may be better choices out there.


----------



## Snowottawa (Sep 21, 2012)

What type would you recommend?

I'm 6' 150 pounds and a size 13 boot.

I do mostly park riding?


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Definitely go with the Shaka for Park riding. The Republic is more of a freeride binding. It will fit your Destroyer very well.


----------



## Snowottawa (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help I'm going to go with the Shaka and the destroyer.


----------



## Snowottawa (Sep 21, 2012)

This is what I got


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

Snowottawa said:


> This is what I got


Looks good, those are the color of Shakas I would have gotten if I bought a pair of '13s. Have fun with it!


----------

